
A Russian Poetry Scandal That Ended in a Duel - lermontov
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/russian-literary-hoax-apollo
======
Tycho
Does anyone know good poetry accounts to follow on Twitter? I follow quite a
few accounts that just post quotations or snippets from famous writings. I
think this would work well for poetry.

~~~
bdr
Discovery & distribution is a totally unsolved problem for poetry right now.
My main project is trying to fix that. We're still pretty early, but you can
follow along at [https://verse.press/](https://verse.press/) or
[https://twitter.com/versedotpress](https://twitter.com/versedotpress).

If you sign up, you'll get new poetry in your inbox, and personalized
recommendations are coming soon. You can also make and share poetry playlists,
and it's a beautiful place to link to poems as well.

The short pitch is "Spotify for Poetry". There's a lot in the works! I'd love
any feedback or suggestions you may have.

------
pavel_lishin
Amusing tidbit, possibly ironic: There is a Wikipedia entry for Cherubina de
Gabriak, but not one for Elizaveta Dmitrieva - it redirects to the Cherubina
entry.

